# Black Friday is Coming!! - Any Freight Forwarder Reccomandations?



## Jason729 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have no prior experience in using any freight forwarders in Hong Kong. But as the US Black Friday Sales is approaching (lots of special deals from Amazon and Nordstrom:usa2::usa2, I am currently looking for a freight forwarder to help with the product shipments from US to Hong Kong, any recommendations?


----------

